

DynaFlash: High-speed 8-bit image projector at 1,000fps with 3ms delay [video] - dhotson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8kjdObjZpY

======
hughes
Millisecond-level feedback is incredibly exciting. It's only at these rates
that the limits of human perception seem to no longer detect the disparity
between the real world and digital interaction.

This strongly reminds me of a video[1] from Microsoft Research a few years ago
in which touch-based interaction was demonstrated at 1ms latency. It's
surprisingly more realistic than even the 10ms level.

[1] [https://youtu.be/vOvQCPLkPt4?t=52s](https://youtu.be/vOvQCPLkPt4?t=52s)

~~~
rasz_pl
>only at these rates that the limits of human perception seem to no longer
detect the disparity

IF you use the brute force approach of vomiting pictures in general direction
of an eye.

Human vision system is incredibly meager and clever at the same time. Your eye
doesnt really capture whole picture all at once, you have a huge blind spot in
the middle + part of your nose obscures vision, you can only see sharp shapes
in the center and fast movement on the boundaries, data stream consists of
shaky blurry fragmented mess. Its the brain that filters and glues it all
together into coherent picture.

Example - go to a mirror and look into your eye. Now find another person and
look into their eye, you will be surprised to see yours was steady, and theirs
is all over the place. Now check out your blind spot
[http://io9.com/5804116/why-every-human-has-a-blind-spot---
an...](http://io9.com/5804116/why-every-human-has-a-blind-spot---and-how-to-
find-yours)

Saccades produce a lot of blurry artefacts that are simply thrown away. I read
somewhere brain ignores about 2-3 hours of visual data a day.

We already have incredibly fast micromirrors, I wonder if someone is working
on a microprojector that tracks saccades and displays only part of the picture
eye is currently fixated at. This would allow constructing high resolution
scenes using lower resolution projector. 120 Fov requires >500mpixels, but you
can only see ~7mpixels at a time. Quick back of napkin calculation tells be
you could bump perceived resolution of Occulus by ~40x

~~~
jay-saint

      " I read somewhere brain ignores about 2-3 hours of visual data a day."
    

I imagine that is mostly due to PowerPoint and meaningless dashboards.

------
nitrogen
I'm so glad that we've finally moved past the silly arguments that human
reaction times are too slow to need more than 60fps. It's _not_ about reaction
times, it's about latency. The future, in this regard, appears bright.

------
pol0nium
For those who didn't notice, the video was published on March 6, 2012.

------
idoco
I remember getting so excited with Johnny Lee demoing the movable projected
displays 7 years ago on youtube, and thinking that this could be the future -
youtube.com/watch?v=liMcMmaewig

This looks like a really big step toward getting something like this into
every house :)

